# Where to buy hunting clothes for women that fit...



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I find the same problem and wish that some of these companies would take us women a bit more seriously when it comes to our hunting clothing and selection. I am 5'3 and about 115 pounds and I get most of my clothes from the kids section. The quality and selection is not the same as what they make for the men but what can I do.


----------



## runningwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Im 5 foot even and a big gal. HEHE... 160 but im trying my best to loose the weight. Short and chubby doesnt exactly go but im a very active person. I've even tried looking at Cabelas which isnt too bad but still, it would be nice to have more to pick from. The men have so much neat stuff offered for them and it would be nice if they could make some of that for us as well.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Try here.

http://www.foxyhuntress.com/



> In the U.S. alone there are more than 6 million females involved in shooting sports. And until now all of them have been tracking something most elusive – great hunting and safari clothes for women. Thus the inspiration for Foxy Huntress, a quality line of fashionable clothes for women hunters designed by female hunter Shelah Zmigrosky.
> 
> As an active hunter, Shelah knew that women wanted the same thing she wanted – hunting clothes that looked good and functioned well, while being incredibly comfortable at the same time. Not hunting clothes made for men that have been cut down and altered, but well-designed pieces cut with a female’s unique form and needs in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## runningwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

OH WOW!!! I never knew they had a website like that before. Style and comfort all mixed in one! Thats pretty cool! Thank you!


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

there is also http://www.shesafari.com

You can also buy men's clothing and have it altered. Or have stuff made by someone. Or wear boy's (done that). Or make your own if you sew-(doing that). 

It sucks, doesn't it ladies? What little bit is more fashionable than practical and very overpriced (my opinion-don't be hatin'!!!)


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

runningwolf said:


> OH WOW!!! I never knew they had a website like that before. Style and comfort all mixed in one! Thats pretty cool! Thank you!


Us guys are good for a few things.


----------



## runningwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

*Hehe!*

Everyones so helpful! I need to post more often! THANKS AGAIN YALL!!!:wink:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

She Safari looks pretty nice but I think that Foxyhuntress is a bit over priced. I would never pay $100.00 for a pair of camo shorts. I am sure there are those out there that would but not me. LOL

Thanks to those of you that put up the websites for those of us ladies out there looking for clothes.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Since camo has come back into style, I have been able to buy camo pants in the womens departments of almost any store including Wal-mart, Shopko and Target. They aren't Mossy Oak, but they are at least camo and they fit. (Anyone else HATE the high waists and pleats they put into womens camo?) As far as shirts and jackets...........I either buy boys or a mens small. Boys shirts work as the first layer and then a mens small to go over all the clothes I have to wear to keep myself warm. LOL


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i found one... High Maintenance Camo. They have a few things for hunting and some for just everyday. I won a $20 gift certificate for there.. any ideas what i should get?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*She Safari*

I bought the hunting coat and pants from She Safari - its really really good quality!! I love it, and looks great on!




Baby Bow said:


> She Safari looks pretty nice but I think that Foxyhuntress is a bit over priced. I would never pay $100.00 for a pair of camo shorts. I am sure there are those out there that would but not me. LOL
> 
> Thanks to those of you that put up the websites for those of us ladies out there looking for clothes.


----------



## pinklady (Jun 19, 2006)

I was at the Raindance Blake Shelton event in Oklahoma in April. They were giving gift certificates for camo to the top ladies. I went to the website and although there is not a large selection, the clothing looked to be what would fit a ladies curves and I think the sizes vary to fit any size female. The website is http://www.highmaintenancecamo.com/. Good Luck!


----------



## pinklady (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey JAG, I didn't read all of the replies before I posted. Did you get your gift certificate at Raindance?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

pinklady said:


> Hey JAG, I didn't read all of the replies before I posted. Did you get your gift certificate at Raindance?


Yes I did!


----------



## pinklady (Jun 19, 2006)

That's where I got mine too. I had a good time. They had some excellent prizes. HMC has few selections but at least it is fitted to women!


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a trouble with shirts of my husband's. I told him this year I have to get some of my own.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, the selection isnt all that great but you might try sportsmans warehouse. They just might offer that "something a little different" that works for you.

Thanks for the other links ladies, all worth checking out.


----------



## BarbaraBrace (Sep 19, 2015)

I was looking for it. Thanks *2005Ultramag* for sharing the link.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Ladies, do any of these websites have serious cold-weather bowhunting-compatible gear? 
I find there are so many amazing options for the guys and like OP I am that size and height where men's really isn't an option (especially considering hunting, the only segment of the activewear industry to NOT OFFER MENS SMALL. 

It's like they think we ladies don't need heavy duty gear because we just wanna hunt when it's 70 degrees out and watch the squirrels. Give me a break! We are smaller and have less thermal mass than our male counterparts and get cold more easily. Not sure how many of you hunt up north, but here, 2nd week of bow season and the amount of clothes I have to wear is crazy. Managing these layers gets very difficult, and I hate to say because of ill fitting clothing, I have wounded deer. (And proven it on the range, afterwards, after long, painful (for the deer and me) psychologically destructive trial and error what was going on after being told by every pro-shop-pro that I must have target panic and need to take the season. 

I may buy a heater body suit this year (after all they are one of the few companies to make their product at the same level in a size small that fits our size (okay they are not gonna have an hourglasses shape body suit but I don't care).

Sorry for the rant, but if anyone knows of a ladies-sized high quality cold weather gear, let me know. Even stuff that is high end, and warm in a men's small. 

I have a cabelas ladies fleece right now, works decent but could be better, scent-lok ladies full season jacket (the full season part there is a cruel JOKE if you live here in northen Minnesota) but is otherwise an AWESOME piece of gear for bowhunting. They have thought it through with ladies who actually HUNT in mind. I got mine on amazon, $100 prime to my door.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Have ya'll been to Prois?

http://www.proishunting.com/


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

This year, http://www.firstlite.com/ added a few women's items. Merino wool. No pink. In the past, I bought the men's small tops and the sleeves were way too long. The First Lite Artemis hoody was great for this past September and the sleeves fit well. Next year, I will buy another one for my week long hunts.

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/womens-hunting-fishing Again, merino wool. Some items are on sale now. They have pink accents.

http://enigmacamo.com/ 
Enigma Camo will customize to your measurements. Since my quest for a non-bulky vest has failed, I may buy an Enigma camo vest next year. You may add insulation and pockets to garments. Pattern works for all terrain. Material does not catch stuff. I know a person who used it for each of his African hunts and also uses it for all bowhunting in the US. At elk camp in September, I looked over his garments. I was impressed by the quality and material.

Well fitted jackets and pants, continue to elude me. I am so done with wasting money on poorly fitted items. I am willing to pay more to get them custom fitted to my measurements.

@kwood, Consider a high insulating down vest. It won't add bulk to arms. I too don't like the bulk that jackets cause. Not sure if it will help enough for treestand hunting.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

My wife wears She Safari camo and loves it, also look at under armor


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Kryptek now makes smalls and extra smalls geared towards women. I wear mediums so doesn't do me a ton of good but I still really like they're company. Good brand with great people. Plus new product additions for spring 2016 that will be better.


----------



## AC5684 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have the same problem- I'm 5'3" but have big hips/rearend! [emoji4] 

I wear Under Armour now, but the pants just don't fit right. I have looked @ She, but I feel like it's tailored to tall and slender. 

I completely agree that this stuff should be in stores. Men are usually just a Medium or a 34x32 but women are completely different! 

Also agree with the pink- I'd like to be taken seriously as a hunter! [emoji106]🏻


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Sitka, like a glove--I found most of my pieces on flea bay---


----------



## huntinggirl22 (Oct 7, 2015)

For hunting, Wear anything that is comfortable for women, then throw a HECS suit over it. It disrupts the pattern and blocks the energy that animals see...You can be comfortable and be disguised as well. I tried it the first time this season, I wore sweat pants underneath it...They never saw me nor did my horse when I went out to feed him with the suit on.. http://www.hecsllc.com/


----------



## rickiruss (Feb 24, 2014)

I really like Cabela's Outfither line. Comfy, quiet, reasonably priced, and well made.

I also REALLY like the First Lite Fusion camo for women. Talk about comfy! I'm 5'-3" and 130 lbs. I like a stretchy waistband since I'm always crouching and they fit really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi_randa4982 (Nov 27, 2015)

*I vote for Sitka*



Reelrydor said:


> Sitka, like a glove--I found most of my pieces on flea bay---


Sitka works really well for me, but I'm 5'7 and fairly thin. Everything fits like a glove though and it's just amazing - I'm warm when I need to be, and I stay pretty cool when I need to. I love it!

I keep seeing ads for this too, but it looks like just base layers? >> http://www.firstlite.com/products/womens.html


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

My wife is 5'6 and weighs 125 pounds.

She's pretty shapey and for her, kuiu pants in a 30" waist fit her best. She liked the firstlite kanabs and sitka timberlines as well but the kuiu attacks and tiburon just won her over.

As far as shirts, kuiu shirts fit her terrible. Sitka shirts fit her the best. 

She also likes the way icebreakers merino base layers fit.

Before she had the kuiu pants she had a pair of russell zephyr l3 pants that she loved. She put them on the other day and couldn't stand the fit of them after being spoiled to the kuiu 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessixox (Nov 18, 2015)

Lots of new web sites for me to check out. 
Haha.
Just wanted to say thanks. :laughing:


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Baby Bow said:


> I find the same problem and wish that some of these companies would take us women a bit more seriously when it comes to our hunting clothing and selection. I am 5'3 and about 115 pounds and I get most of my clothes from the kids section. The quality and selection is not the same as what they make for the men but what can I do.


Under Armor woman makes your sizes I'm perty sure...


----------



## mbe0817 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm 5'1" and about 115-120 lbs... And end up buying from the boy's section


----------

